# Ta Da ! Shade cloth soloution solved !



## Gilda (Mar 5, 2017)

Yay ! No more climbing on the roof ! Hubby utilized what was already there ..wood framing , chains (where I had orchids hanging years ago) and came up with the brilliant plan of having easily removed shade cloth panels. 

They weigh nothing, being made from lightweight pvc pipe with the fabric clamped using pvc pipe also. They are numbered because each section measured a bit different. One end easily slides over the pvc tubing rail and the other is attached with the lightweight chain. You can see the difference they make in the picture with two attached. Now onto the lighting..he's experimenting with LED strip lighting.


----------



## eteson (Mar 5, 2017)

Great solution! And very inspiring. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking good! Do the 2x's block out too much morning sun? I've been contemplating a more permanent shade house for a while...


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2017)

Clever!!!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 5, 2017)

AdamD said:


> Looking good! Do the 2x's block out too much morning sun? I've been contemplating a more permanent shade house for a while...



It faces N., so not much if any "morning" sun , The sun comes from the back and then moves across , right to left in the summer. The front where the shelves are near the top ,and the middle to the right gets the most sun. Even if it did get E sun, the wood wouldn't block out enough to matter . I use shade cloth to cut down on heat more than light..


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2017)

well done!


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2017)

Excellent idea and one we used building my greenhouse in
order to make dead spaces between layers of greenhouse
plastic. I wonder how well this would work with Aluminet.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2017)

Excellent idea! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Very clever!


----------



## JAB (Mar 7, 2017)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2017)

I had something similar on my greenhouse, but the Aluminet was attached to the PVC frame with cable ties.


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2017)

Good Ray. I'm glad to see that Aluminet will work well
this way. I was just a bit concerned that it might make
my greenhouse hotter with the Aluminet on the inside.


----------



## Ray (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine was on PVC frames, but outside of the greenhouse....


----------



## Gilda (Mar 8, 2017)

Will leaving space between the glass and shade cloth/ aluminet not help with the heat problem???


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2017)

Gilda, I donno. I know leaving spaces between the plexi and greenhouse plastic gives my greenhouse much better
insulation than, say, glass or that other stuff. The purpose
of the Aluminet, I think, is to reflect sunlight and therefore,
heat. However, I don't know how that would work on the
inside.


----------



## Ray (Mar 9, 2017)

I think aluminet is the only shade cloth that can reasonably be used inside the GH, although a white cloth would likely also be OK.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2017)

I did it like Ray. Easy on, easy off.










image hosting site over 5mb


----------



## Gilda (Mar 11, 2017)

Ozpaph,
What or why is it covered in brown/ tan material ? Does light come through ? A first seeing this for me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2017)

This is 'sand' colour shade cloth. Under that is celloclim (http://www.davidgillgreenhouses.com.au/argip.html).

light coloured shade cloth (70% shade) reflects the heat which is the major problem here in the subtropics.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 11, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> This is 'sand' colour shade cloth. Under that is celloclim (http://www.davidgillgreenhouses.com.au/argip.html).
> 
> light coloured shade cloth (70% shade) reflects the heat which is the major problem here in the subtropics.



Thanks for explaining !!


----------



## RodN (Mar 12, 2017)

Gilda said:


> Will leaving space between the glass and shade cloth/ aluminet not help with the heat problem???



Put the shade cloth/aluminet on the outside of the glasshouse if you have a heat problem, i.e. limit the amount of energy entering your greenhouse.

See greenhouse effect and then think about it.


----------

